# Ear protection recomendations?



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

Ear protection recomendations?
I am look for the best passive ear protection I can find. By best, I mean he highest noise reduction possible. I can't use plugs and muffs b/c my canals are too small so I need to get some good muffs. Here are the three I am considering. Does anyone have any experience with these....or recommend others? I also ordered a set of ESS ICE eye protection....may be overkill but from reading tutorials and seeing some youtube videos of them being shot at, it seemed worth it!

Peltor-H10A

Amazon.com: Peltor H10A Professional Noise Canceling Earmuff: Home Improvement

Peltor-97010 Ultimate Hearing Protector

Amazon.com: Peltor 97010 Ultimate 10 Hearing Protector: Home Improvement

Pro Ears Ultra 33

Amazon.com: Pro-Ears Ultra Passive 33 Shooting Hearing Protection Headsets PE-33 Available options: Pro-Ears Ultra Passive 33 Shooting Hearing Protection Headsets PE-33-U-B-Black Model PE-33-U-B-Black: Sports & Outdoors
curlyjive is online now Report Post 
Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my experience, _any_ "brand name" earmuff protector will do the job.
Get the ones which are tapered at the bottom of the earcups, so you can lay your head down on your shoulder or on a stock without interference.
The more you spend, the more comfortable and the more soundproof they'll be...within limits. Go to a store and try them on, before buying, since one may be better suited to your body than another.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> I can't use plugs and muffs b/c my canals are too small so I need to get some good muffs.


Have you considered going to an ENT and getting custom molded plugs?


----------



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> Have you considered going to an ENT and getting custom molded plugs?


I see my ENT every 6 months, so I'll inquire about it when I go in FEB. Might be a good option if it isn't cost prohibitive.


----------



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

Leaning towards these?

http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-97010-Ultimate-Hearing-Protector/dp/B000PW98WO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

If you shoot a lot indoors, or a lot of high-caliber boomers outdoors, then you will do better in the long run with plugs and muffs. There is a do-it-yourself kit for custom-made plugs that should fit just fine. These can be found at the larger shooting supply websites such as Midway or Natchez. If you have an Academy Sports and Outdoors nearby, you might find a kit there too.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use plugs + muffs when shooting my .45.

Plugs are fine when I'm just shooting my .22......and I'm alone.


----------



## curlyjive (Oct 14, 2008)

What I am really looking for are particular models of muffs people are using for maximun protection.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a pair of these Howard Leight's for when I shoot at the indoor range.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/EAR099-1.html

I still use plugs under them.

I have a pair of low profile Peltor electronic muffs I use when I need to hear talking or I'm shooting rifles. Not as high a NRR as the above pair, but I still wear plugs under them (if I don't need to hear talking I turn the electronics off).

http://www.amazon.com/Peltor-Tactic...tionId=1XM1P73VXKBX6ZQPKN02/mixi-20/ref=nosim

*I always use plugs and muffs.* If you are just using muffs, you aren't getting maximum protection since there is some leakage around your glasses temples. Plugs seal the ear canal and muffs will protect the bone behind the ears that also conducts sound.There are smaller diameter plugs available if custom plugs are too expensive. http://earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net/


----------

